# ¿Cómo saludan? / How do you greet?



## Mita

¡Hola a todos!
Me estaba preguntando cómo saluda la gente de diferentes países. En Chile cuando conoces a alguien, según los buenos modales, deberías saludar estrechando las manos (hoy la mayoría de la gente no sigue esta "regla"). Después, cuando conoces bien a la otra persona, saludas estrechando las manos (si son dos hombres) o dando un beso en la mejilla (si son un hombre y una mujer o dos mujeres). La gente joven suele saludar haciendo "juegos" con las manos (no sé cómo explicarlo, pero deben saber a qué me refiero  ).  
Entonces, me gustaría saber: ¿cómo saluda la gente de sus países?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Hi everybody!
I was wondering how people from different countries greet. In Chile when you meet someone, according to the good manners, you should greet shaking hands (today most people don't follow this "rule"). Then, when you know the other person well, you greet shaking hands (if they are two men) or giving one kiss on the cheek (if they are one man and one woman or two women). Young people often greet making "games" with their hands (I don't know how to explain it, but you must know what I'm referring to  ).
So, I would like to know: how do people from your countries greet?

¡Saludos!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola, Mita. Yo te puedo contar cuál es la costumbre en España.

En general, cuando te presentan a una persona por primera vez:
- dos mujeres presentadas se dan dos besos en las mejillas. Bueno más bien se suelen juntar las caras a un lado y al otro, no sé si me explico;
- una mujer y un hombre que son presentados se dan dos besos igualmente;
- dos hombres se estrechan la mano. 

Cuando dos mujeres tienen confianza, suelen darse un abrazo y uno o dos besos. Un hombre y una mujer suelen seguir dándose dos besos, pero también pueden abrazarse, depende de las personas. Cuando dos hombres se conocen bien, suelen estrecharse la mano y darse unas palmadas en la espalda. Pocos hombres se abrazan, pero cada vez más.

En el ámbito de los negocios, y especialmente cuando tratas con gente de diferentes nacionalidades y culturas, tanto hombres como mujeres (españoles y españolas) tienen a ofrecer la mano a ambos sexos cuando son presentados por primera vez, y es la otra persona la que decide si solamente te estrecha la mano o te da dos besos también. Dos hombres siempre se estrechan la mano.

Saludos.


----------



## Artrella

En Argentina, de manera formal la gente se estrecha las manos, y si se conocen por primera vez se dice "Encantada/do de conocerla/lo" "Mucho gusto"
Informalmente, nos damos un beso, tanto mujeres como hombres entre sí o mujeres con hombres.  Aunque seamos presentados en ese mismo momento.  Por ejemplo, cuando salimos un grupo de amigos y nos presentan.
Saludos!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Había un hilo sobre esto antes, pero como la busqueda está bajo, no lo pude encontrar. (Art: Recuerdas eso hilo?)

Todo de eso depende a la situación. A mi mejor amiga, la saludo con un brazo y besitos en su cachete; y a mi familia es lo mismo: los saludo con un brazo y besitos.

A la gente lo que se me presenta por la primera vez, espero a lo que hacen ellos. Muchas veces, vale un apretón de manos. A veces, me embrasan, y a vecitas me dan besitos un mi cachete.

A veces le saludo a la gente con un brazo fuerzo y besitos a las occaciones especiales. Ok, bueno, como, fui a algun ceremonia de matriculacion hace poco tiempo, y mis compañeros de colegio se me presentaban sus padres. Iba así:
"Hola, Nicole, son mis padres aquí. Mamá y Papá, aquí está Nicole. Estaba en mi clase de ..... conmigo."
-"Oh, Nicole, es bueno conocerte por fin! Y, felicidades en tu graduacion."
Despues de darme enahorbuena, me embrasaban, y las mujeres a veces me daban un besito a mi cachetito. Como, ¿se sentían de buenhumor tal vez? No sé.    

Pero, la matiz de la situación vale la diferencia, para mi.


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Había un hilo sobre esto antes, pero como la busqueda está bajo, no lo pude encontrar. (Art: Recuerdas eso hilo?)
> 
> Todo de eso depende a la situación. A mi mejor amiga, la saludo con un brazo y besitos en su cachete; y a mi familia es lo mismo: los saludo con un brazo y besitos.
> 
> A la gente lo que se me presenta por la primera vez, espero a lo que hacen ellos. Muchas veces, vale un apretón de manos. A veces, me embrasan, y a vecitas me dan besitos un mi cachete.
> 
> A veces le saludo a la gente con un brazo fuerzo y besitos a las occaciones especiales. Ok, bueno, como, fui a algun ceremonia de matriculacion hace poco tiempo, y mis compañeros de colegio se me presentaban sus padres. Iba así:
> "Hola, Nicole, son mis padres aquí. Mamá y Papá, aquí está Nicole. Estaba en mi clase de ..... conmigo."
> -"Oh, Nicole, es bueno conocerte por fin! Y, felicidades en tu graduacion."
> Despues de darme enahorbuena, me embrasaban, y las mujeres a veces me daban un besito a mi cachetito. Como, ¿se sentían de buenhumor tal vez? No sé.
> 
> Pero, la matiz de la situación vale la diferencia, para mi.





Sí Venusita!! Lo quise buscar pero no recuerdo bien el título del thread!!! Creo que era algo relacionado con "los besos" o algo así??


----------



## VenusEnvy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí Venusita!! Lo quise buscar pero no recuerdo bien el título del thread!!! Creo que era algo relacionado con "los besos" o algo así??


Ay, no sé . . . .  Pero, tu y yo hablabamos en el hilo. Estaba aquí, ¿no?, en el foro de cultura? Ni siquiera sabría como buscarlo sin la busqueda. Oh, ¡nuestra busqueda!


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ay, no sé . . . .  Pero, tu y yo hablabamos en el hilo. Estaba aquí, ¿no?, en el foro de cultura? Ni siquiera sabría como buscarlo sin la busqueda. Oh, ¡nuestra busqueda!


Bueno traté pero no pude Venusita...estaba acá en Cultural, y creo que lo había iniciado Antonio ... algo así como "por qué los americanos se besan en la boca...." pero no recuerdo nada más...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Bueno traté pero no pude Venusita...estaba acá en Cultural, y creo que lo había iniciado Antonio ... algo así como "por qué los americanos se besan en la boca...." pero no recuerdo nada más...


Oh, sí sí, quería saber porque los parientes americanos se besan en la boca, y muchos dijeron que no fue cierto, y ahí empezó el habla de saludar. Pues, de todos modos   . . .!


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Oh, sí sí, quería saber porque los parientes americanos se besan en la boca, y muchos dijeron que no fue cierto, y ahí empezó el habla de saludar. Pues, de todos modos   . . .!



Unas correcciones Venus...

Quería saber *por qué*....
...y muchos dijeron que no *era* cierto...
...y ahí empezó la *conversación acerca del saludo*...o *de la forma de saludar*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Like usual, Thank you, my Nilditita.


----------



## solecito

Venus I hope you don't mind a few changes, you used a literal translation for DOWN, when something is broken or not working, but in spanish would be something like: descompuesto, deshabilitado, no funciona. I hope it helps. Have a nice day.




			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Había un hilo sobre esto antes, pero como la busqueda está *bajo* *deshabilitada*, no lo pude encontrar. (Art: Recuerdas eso hilo?)
> 
> Todo de eso depende a la situación. A mi mejor amiga, la saludo con un *a*brazo y besitos en su cachete; y a mi familia es lo mismo: los saludo con un *a*brazo y besitos.
> 
> A la gente lo que se me presenta por la primera vez, espero a *ver* lo que hacen ellos. Muchas veces, vale un apretón de manos. A veces, me *embrasanabrazan* , y a veces me dan besitos *e*n mi cachete.
> 
> A veces* le* saludo a la gente con un brazo *fuerzo fuerte *y besitos *a* *en* las *occaciones* *ocasiones* especiales. Ok, bueno, como, fui a algun*a* ceremonia de matriculación hace poco tiempo, y mis compañeros de colegio* se *me presentaban sus padres. Iba así:
> "Hola, Nicole, son mis padres aquí. Mamá y Papá, aquí está Nicole. Estaba en mi clase de ..... conmigo."
> -"Oh, Nicole, es bueno conocerte por fin! Y, felicidades en tu graduaci*ó*n."
> Despues de darme enhorabuena, me *abrazaban*, y las mujeres a veces me daban un besito a mi cachetito. Como, ¿se sentían de buenhumor tal vez? No sé.
> 
> Pero, la matiz de la situación vale la diferencia, para mi.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Tengo un preguntita:
Se saluda a una persona. ¿Sí? Pero, se diría que "Le saludo" o "La saludo". ¿Cuál es lo más correcto decir? Lleva un objeto indirecto, ¿no? (Sé de leísmo, pero quiero saber cuál es lo más correcto gramatícamente.)


----------



## Benjy

i usually greet people with silence and a sullen stare calculated to kill all conversation so i can get back to picking my nose. i don't know if this is typical of britain though.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Benjy said:
			
		

> i usually greet people with silence and a sullen stare calculated to kill all conversation so i get back to picking my nose.


I'll be sure not to shake that hand if we ever meet, Benj.


----------



## Rayines

> Se saluda a una persona. ¿Sí? Pero, se diría que "Le saludo" o "La saludo". ¿Cuál es lo más correcto decir? Lleva un objeto indirecto, ¿no?


*Hola, Venus...oh!, este tema inacabable: Yo te diría lo siguiente:*

*1º) "A una persona": es objeto directo ( a pesar de la preposición "a"), recuerdas?, porque puede ser pasado a la voz pasiva: "Una persona es saludada por mí".* 

*2º) En Argentina usamos "la" (para femenino), "lo" para masculino, cuando se trata de objeto directo, como en este caso. Por lo tanto acá decimos "La saludo".*

*3º) En España, creo, y en otros países de habla hispana, dirías con toda normalidad y corrección "Le saludo", aunque algunos le dirían "leísmo".*

*Espero no haberte confundido. (Uy...además me olvidé de que estábamos en el Foro Cultural).*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola, Venus...oh!, este tema inacabable: Yo te diría lo siguiente:*
> 
> *1º) "A una persona": es objeto directo ( a pesar de la preposición "a"), recuerdas?, *


¡Sí, recuerdo ese hilo vívidamente!



			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> *2º) En Argentina usamos "la" (para femenino), "lo" para masculino, cuando se trata de objeto directo, como en este caso. Por lo tanto acá decimos "La saludo".*
> 
> *3º) En España, creo, y en otros países de habla hispana, dirías con toda normalidad y corrección "Le saludo", aunque algunos le dirían "leísmo".*


Ok, eso es bueno. Habría decho (y, dije sí) "Le saludo", hablando de la gente. 

Ok, entiendo que a veces el objeto directo puede aparecer como el objeto indireto por la "a", pero "saludar" no toma un objeto directo, ¿no? Porque el saludo viene "a alguien". Es que, la acción no viene directamente, pero indirectamente, ¿no?

Ahhh, olvidatelo.


----------



## Fernando

Benjy said:
			
		

> i usually greet people with silence and a sullen stare calculated to kill all conversation so i get back to picking my nose. i don't know if this is typical of britain though.



 

I will try to import it to Spain.


----------



## Fernando

A Venusenvy: Saludar sí es transitivo (lleva objeto directo). Se pueden construir objetos directos con "a". Por ejemplo: Sujetó a Ramón = Lo sujetó = Ramón fue sujetado por él. La explicación de Rayines me parece perfecto. También alguna de Lady Blakeney en el hilo en cuestión.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fernando said:
			
		

> A Venusenvy: Saludar sí es transitivo (lleva objeto directo).


Ok, sí, un verbo transitivo lleva un objeto; pero puede ser directo o indirecto. Me pregunta era si "saludar" lleva el directo o indirecto. ¿Me dices que es el directo? Yo diría que era un objeto indirecto.

Ufh! Ah!



			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> Se pueden construir objetos directos con "a". Por ejemplo: Sujetó a Ramón = Lo sujetó = Ramón fue sujetado por él. La explicación de Rayines me parece perfecto. También alguna de Lady Blakeney en el hilo en cuestión.


Sí, sé todo de eso, Inés me decía todo de eso hace poco tiempo. Se me olvidé el hilo . . .


----------



## Rayines

> ¿Me dices que es el directo?


*No sé, Venus, se me ocurre pasarte esta paginilla *http://www.amerschmad.org/spanish/gram/CD.htm *a ver si se aclara un poco.*


----------



## solecito

Comentario respecto al "leismo" 
"la " para femenino
"lo" para masculino"
y "le" cuando le hablas a alguien con respeto, o, hablas en tercera persona.
"Cuando ví a la Señora Martínez le salude"
" Señora mía, le saludo con mucho cariño"
Entiendo que a muchos se les complique el uso de "le" y para responder la pregunta de Venus, usas ambos, dependiendo si le hablas de "usted" o de "tú" ( comunmente llamado "tutear") al menos en mi entendimiento es lo gramáticamente correcto, en cuanto a personas se refiere.
Nota: Antes de que me corrigan, sí, lo más correcto es porbablemente es decir "la" en la primera oración, pero también se puede usar "le". 



			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola, Venus...oh!, este tema inacabable: Yo te diría lo siguiente:*
> 
> *1º) "A una persona": es objeto directo ( a pesar de la preposición "a"), recuerdas?, porque puede ser pasado a la voz pasiva: "Una persona es saludada por mí".*
> 
> *2º) En Argentina usamos "la" (para femenino), "lo" para masculino, cuando se trata de objeto directo, como en este caso. Por lo tanto acá decimos "La saludo".*
> 
> *3º) En España, creo, y en otros países de habla hispana, dirías con toda normalidad y corrección "Le saludo", aunque algunos le dirían "leísmo".*
> 
> *Espero no haberte confundido. (Uy...además me olvidé de que estábamos en el Foro Cultural).*


----------



## chica11

Normalmente si estoy conociendo alguien por primera vez y es un/a adulto/a estrecho mi mano. Si es alguien joven (como yo) le saludo con mi mano (wave en inglés). Sin embargo, si ya conozco la persona, si es un amigo/a normalmente, abrazamos y digo: ¿Qué tal? Qué onda? ¿Quibo?: en inglés, what's up? What's crackin? How you been? 
Por supuesto si es más formal, digo hola, ¿Cómo esta?: Hello, how are you? o si es la primera vez, mucho gusto: Nice to meet you. 
También si es un buen amigo/a también a veces damos besos en la cachete (mejilla).


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> Bueno traté pero no pude Venusita...estaba acá en Cultural, y creo que lo había iniciado Antonio ... algo así como "por qué los americanos se besan en la boca...." pero no recuerdo nada más...





			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Oh, sí sí, quería saber porque los parientes americanos se besan en la boca, y muchos dijeron que no fue cierto, y ahí empezó el habla de saludar. Pues, de todos modos . . .!


¿¿Hay americanos que se besan en la boca para saludar??  No tenía idea. Creo haber visto en alguna parte que en ciertos países la gente se saluda con besos en la boca, o con besos entre hombres. ¿Es así?


----------



## VenusEnvy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Oh, sí sí, quería saber porque los parientes americanos se besan en la boca, *y muchos americanos dijeron que no fue cierto*,  y ahí empezó el habla de saludar. Pues, de todos modos . . .!





			
				Mita said:
			
		

> ¿¿Hay americanos que se besan en la boca para saludar??  No tenía idea. Creo haber visto en alguna parte que en ciertos países la gente se saluda con besos en la boca, o con besos entre hombres. ¿Es así?


Cuando la busqueda se pone en ....... (No sé como decirlo . . . como empiece a trabajar), voy a encontrar el hilo. ¡Era muy interesante!


----------



## Mita

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Cuando la b*ú*squeda se *ponga* en ....... (No sé como decirlo . . . como empiece a trabajar)*Puedes decir "cuando habiliten la* *búsqueda"*, voy a encontrar el hilo. ¡Era muy interesante!


¡Gracias! Esperemos que sea pronto...


----------



## chica11

Personalmente, NUNCA, pero NUNCA he besado alguien que no sea mi novio en la boca.  Sin embargo, he visto padres besando a sus nenes (niños) en la boca pero solamente cuando son niñitos.


----------



## MarX

Fernando said:


> I will try to import it to Spain.


In Germany there are people who sort of brag about their reservedness or coldness and label "warm" people as superficial.
I personally don't like such an attitude.
The way things are in a society is a result of centuries of development.

As to the original question:
Where I live (I'm not in Indonesia right now) it's normal to shake hands, also with women. Closer friends hug, but kissing is not very common, at least in my circle of friends.

Saludos,


MarK


----------

